# Someone left a wad of cash behind in my car last night



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Usually, I will get an email from Lyft or Uber asking me if I found something in my car. So far, no one has made a claim about missing a significant number of $20 bills.

I feel bad for that person. Believe me, I hope someone does ask about it soon because it really isn't mine and, I want to get it off of my hands. 

I could put it in the bank in the meantime for safekeeping. Then withdraw it from any number of Bank Of Americas, and return it to the rightful owner when the time comes.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

What cash? 


Any other answer than that is wrong, depending on how well you can ignore jiminy cricket.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Usually, I will get an email from Lyft or Uber asking me if I found something in my car. So far, no one has made a claim about missing a significant number of $20 bills.
> 
> I feel bad for that person. Believe me, I hope someone does ask about it soon because it really isn't mine and, I want to get it off of my hands.
> 
> I could put it in the bank in the meantime for safekeeping. Then withdraw it from any number of Bank Of Americas, and return it to the rightful owner when the time comes.


If the money was taken from a bank robbery, then the serial numbers will be traceable.

*Pre-paid debit card*


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Doubtful it actually happened.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Doubtful it actually happened.


Yeah, OP probably wishing around.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, OP probably wishing around.


Nah it happens. I've had a stupid amount of money left in the cab nobody ever called up about around 500 dollars. Was cleaning the car before the start of a shift and was under the front seat. Drug money? Some drunk after a big night at the casino? Some drunk who possibly thought he gave it to the strippers? We've all been there. If they had called they would have got it back but nobody called.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wether it happened or not, this kind of response explains all the bad experienced he's always talking about


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Finders keepers, guy figures next pax took it and it’s gone. 

If you left a wad of cash in the back and drove him, do you think he would tell you ?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Finders keepers, guy figures next pax took it and it's gone.
> 
> If you left a wad of cash in the back and drove him, do you think he would tell you ?


Hmmm...I don't know. There were three guys, who were a bit drunk, and I did pick them up from the casino. (I also dropped a couple off at the same casino, a few hours before).

fyi everythingsuber

But they were a few subsequent rides to theirs; I'm surprised no one spotted it?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Hmmm...I don't know. There were three guys, who were a bit drunk, and I did pick them up from the casino. (I also dropped a couple off at the same casino, a few hours before).
> 
> fyi everythingsuber
> 
> But they were a few subsequent rides to theirs; I'm surprised no one spotted it?


Casino, you want to feed there gambling addiction and give that money back so they can blow it ?? How inhumane


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Casino, you want to feed there gambling addiction and give that money back so they can blow it ?? How inhumane


 Changing the subject....

I'm from SW CT. I used to park at New Rochelle's train station whenever I would go to NYC.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Usually, I will get an email from Lyft or Uber asking me if I found something in my car. So far, no one has made a claim about missing a significant number of $20 bills.
> 
> I feel bad for that person. Believe me, I hope someone does ask about it soon because it really isn't mine and, I want to get it off of my hands.
> 
> I could put it in the bank in the meantime for safekeeping. Then withdraw it from any number of Bank Of Americas, and return it to the rightful owner when the time comes.


I had the exact same thing happen.










Do as I did. Take pictures first of the amount and then take it to the local police station.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Changing the subject....
> 
> I'm from SW CT. I used to park at New Rochelle's train station whenever I would go to NYC.


Now I know you, I left cash in your car. I'll give you half if you return it. It was a wad of bills including 20's


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

You mean he left you a big tip...


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I had the exact same thing happen.
> 
> View attachment 292446
> 
> ...


Good idea. That's what I was looking for. Thank you.

And yes, I just reported it to the police.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I had the exact same thing happen.
> 
> View attachment 292446
> 
> ...


 Did that story continue?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Doubtful it actually happened.





FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, OP probably wishing around.


^^^^^^^^........from years of experience, I can assure anyone here that it DOES, in fact, happen.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ 


everythingsuber said:


> Nah it happens





Lissetti said:


> Do as I did. Take pictures first of the amount and then take it to the local police station.


The difference is that yours was a wallet with credit cards, so the Po-po can get it back to its owner. From what I gather from his statements, Original Poster simply found a wad of cash. He still could photograph it and take it to the Po-po, but, unless someone speaks up for it, odds are that they will never find the rightful owner.

The Po-po will give a receipt for cash, though.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Hmmm...I don't know. There were three guys, who were a bit drunk, and I did pick them up from the casino. (I also dropped a couple off at the same casino, a few hours before).
> 
> fyi everythingsuber
> 
> But they were a few subsequent rides to theirs; I'm surprised no one spotted it?


Nobody looks under seats.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Well, I also notified Lyft and Uber.


everythingsuber said:


> Nobody looks under seats.


True, but the cash was on the floor of my back seat. It was dark and nighttime, people probably didn't notice it and/or realize that they were stepping on it.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Well, I also notified Lyft and Uber.
> 
> True, but the cash was on the floor of my back seat. It was dark and nighttime, people probably didn't notice it and/or realize that they were stepping on it.


Plus drunk.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Did that story continue?


Yes it did. Long story, scroll down to the last few paragraphs starting with:

_Lissetti the Humiliated Ant._​
My final encounter of the night, is a bit brief, but in my opinion the most telling in my character in my story, Lissetti the Bad Ant. I picked up a couple around 11:30 pm from a restaurant in Ballard. The male was the account..........

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lissetti-the-bad-ant.285365/


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Usually, I will get an email from Lyft or Uber asking me if I found something in my car. So far, no one has made a claim about missing a significant number of $20 bills.
> 
> I feel bad for that person. Believe me, I hope someone does ask about it soon because it really isn't mine and, I want to get it off of my hands.
> 
> I could put it in the bank in the meantime for safekeeping. Then withdraw it from any number of Bank Of Americas, and return it to the rightful owner when the time comes.


Is this a test ?.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> Is this a test ?.


Yes, of the Emergency Broadcast System.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> If the money was taken from a bank robbery, then the serial numbers will be traceable.
> 
> *Pre-paid debit card*


Lol. I worked at a bank. Each teller has only 3 or 4 bills in their drawer called bait money. The serial numbers are recorded and the only purpose is to catch a robber "red handed" so to speak. Basically right outside the bank, to prove they took the money. 99% of a teller's cash is untraceable.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Bluto1899 said:


> Lol. I worked at a bank. Each teller has only 3 or 4 bills in their drawer called bait money. The serial numbers are recorded and the only purpose is to catch a robber "red handed" so to speak. Basically right outside the bank, to prove they took the money. 99% of a teller's cash is untraceable.


Thank you for that retirement info. Lol!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I found $100 in twenties sitting on the floor in my back seat one time. This was during month #2 driving Uber.

No other items, just the cash. It could have fallen out of a pocket, who knows.......I kept the money for 48 hours and when no one from Uber called, I spent it.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Thank you for that retirement info. Lol!


What's a "bank teller"


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> What's a "bank teller"


A person that tells in the bank as a whistleblower.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Usually, I will get an email from Lyft or Uber asking me if I found something in my car. So far, no one has made a claim about missing a significant number of $20 bills.
> 
> I feel bad for that person. Believe me, I hope someone does ask about it soon because it really isn't mine and, I want to get it off of my hands.
> 
> I could put it in the bank in the meantime for safekeeping. Then withdraw it from any number of Bank Of Americas, and return it to the rightful owner when the time comes.


Thanks !

Can you mail it back to me ?



ECOMCON said:


> What's a "bank teller"


Like a Fortune Teller.

With late fees and N.S.F. Penalties.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Who here is stupid enough to turn in cash? Or am I the only one with no morals and dignity? Ok. I'll see myself out.


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

I found a dollar once


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jerryk2 said:


> I found a dollar once


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I found a wrinkly dollar once, too lol. 

If I found a wad of cash and didn't know who's it was, i would call Lyft but definitely not give it to the police. If nobody contacts Lyft looking for it, why go through the hassle of trying to reclaim it from the cops. Unless I suspected it was Willie Lomax's blood money I would spend it or deposit it after a few days. 

Nothing dishonest or immoral about that.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

One dumb time I left my wallet in the front PAX seat after I got hungry and went thru the BK drive thru. Gladly the Pax handed it to me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Good idea. That's what I was looking for. Thank you.
> 
> And yes, I just reported it to the police.


dont give it to the cops. If nobody claims it they will keep it as unclaimed property..


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

If you're driving and you pass GO collect $200


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't report it. Only return if they report it to Uber. It's hard to report missing cash because anyone can claim it's theirs. 
On the other hand, don't deposit it right away. Spend it on gas


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If they really needed that money, they wouldn't have been so reckless with it. 

I say finders keepers, period.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The only money I've ever found in my back seat was a $20 bill.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

We’ve all been there?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Who here is stupid enough to turn in cash? Or am I the only one with no morals and dignity? Ok. I'll see myself out.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> If they really needed that money, they wouldn't have been so reckless with it.
> 
> I say finders keepers, period.


Would you mind if I called you, "Tybo"? Only because you remind me a little of this character (played by the late, Stanley Adams).


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Or am I the only one with no morals and dignity? Ok. I'll see myself out.


I'm with you. First beer is on me.

Like Lissetti example I'll make a good faith effort to find the person since I have their info.

Cash with no I.D.? I would hold it for a few days. No call from riders? It's a tip from the rideshare gods.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Usually, I will get an email from Lyft or Uber asking me if I found something in my car. So far, no one has made a claim about missing a significant number of $20 bills.
> 
> I feel bad for that person. Believe me, I hope someone does ask about it soon because it really isn't mine and, I want to get it off of my hands.
> 
> I could put it in the bank in the meantime for safekeeping. Then withdraw it from any number of Bank Of Americas, and return it to the rightful owner when the time comes.


You'll learn grasshopper that lyfts policies for honesty is no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

New2This said:


> I'm with you. First beer is on me.
> 
> Like Lissetti example I'll make a good faith effort to find the person since I have their info.
> 
> Cash with no I.D.? I would hold it for a few days. No call from riders? It's a tip from the rideshare gods.


Yeah....also like in the case of my pax, this was shortly after the first of the month. You just know it's somebody's rent money at that time.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah....also like in the case of my pax, this was shortly after the first of the month. You just know it's somebody's rent money at that time.


If it was you who lost your rent money what do you think the chances are someone would return it to you.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Doubtful it actually happened.


I've had it happen, drunk guy, not rude, got out and when I did my scan, a wad of cash was sitting on the back seat. I let him know before he closed the door and gave me a look of utter bewilderment that I actually have integrity. He gave me originally $10 in cash for a tip, added another $20.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You'll learn grasshopper that lyfts policies for honesty is no good deed goes unpunished.


No punishment from Lyft and Uber; they appreciated my honesty. The police, on the other hand, want me to go through more 'red tape' by advertising in the Seattle "Lost And Found" for two weeks. And there's more legal mumbo jumbo. I don't think that money will be mine for at least another 60, to possibly 90, days.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Working at Disney world there was a policy on finding cash/wallets/money clips.

This is a mega corporation of massive scale with a great reputation and one of the most comprehensive lost and found systems i've ever experienced first hand.

If it's in a wallet or in an identifiable money clip, it and all it's contents gets reported and turned into lost and found.

Money clip with money, this would be eligible for lost and found.









Loose cash isn't turned in to lost and found. Finders keepers losers weepers.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Usually, I will get an email from Lyft or Uber asking me if I found something in my car. So far, no one has made a claim about missing a significant number of $20 bills.
> 
> I feel bad for that person. Believe me, I hope someone does ask about it soon because it really isn't mine and, I want to get it off of my hands.
> 
> I could put it in the bank in the meantime for safekeeping. Then withdraw it from any number of Bank Of Americas, and return it to the rightful owner when the time comes.


what cash? what do you mean you left cash in my car? jeez are you sure you didn't lleave it in the bar you came out of? jeez sorry to here about your loss ,jmo


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> what cash? what do you mean you left cash in my car? jeez are you sure you didn't lleave it in the bar you came out of? jeez sorry to here about your loss ,jmo


Reminds me of this woman who made me give exact change on a cab ride and then left $9.80 sitting on the seat.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Working at Disney world there was a policy on finding cash/wallets/money clips.
> 
> This is a mega corporation of massive scale with a great reputation and one of the most comprehensive lost and found systems i've ever experienced first hand.
> 
> ...


What's lost and found, that doesn't compute.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

What if you found a pre-paid debit card in your car? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Nobody looks under seats.


Some people do, I like to call these people the police



Pax Collector said:


> Who here is stupid enough to turn in cash? Or am I the only one with no morals and dignity? Ok. I'll see myself out.


I will join your militia


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> What if you found a pre-paid debit card in your car? Asking for a friend.


I would report it to credit card company. They should be able to trace it to the owner.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Some people do, I like to call these people the police


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I would report it to credit card company. They should be able to trace it to the owner.


Pre-paid card doesn't have an owner on record.



PlayLoud said:


> What if you found a pre-paid debit card in your car? Asking for a friend.


I had 'a friend' that found one too. Call the number to find out the balance.

That Xhamster Premium is in your "friend's" future.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> View attachment 295091


ROFLMAO


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

New2This said:


> Pre-paid card doesn't have an owner on record.
> 
> I had 'a friend' that found one too. Call the number to find out the balance.
> 
> That Xhamster Premium is in your "friend's" future.


"My friend" called. $0.17


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Back in 1994 I found a bag of cash to the tune of $12,000 in a restaurant I worked at after closing. I called the police and they sent an officer over. Before the police showed up the owner of the cash showed up knocking on the locked door. Talked to them through the glass and explained they would have to wait until police showed up. They waited and spoke with the police before they ever came in and talked to me. In the end it turned out they were here from Germany and just left the airport and that was their first stop on the way to Key West. The $12,000 was their money to pay for their 3 week holiday (vacation) as they called it. They were damn lucky I found it and not someone else.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Cklw said:


> What cash?


I didn't see any cash


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Back in 1994 I found a bag of cash to the tune of $12,000 in a restaurant I worked at after closing. I called the police and they sent an officer over. Before the police showed up the owner of the cash showed up knocking on the locked door. Talked to them through the glass and explained they would have to wait until police showed up. They waited and spoke with the police before they ever came in and talked to me. In the end it turned out they were here from Germany and just left the airport and that was their first stop on the way to Key West. The $12,000 was their money to pay for their 3 week holiday (vacation) as they called it. They were damn lucky I found it and not someone else.


If they KNEW how much was in the bag i'd go out on a limb and give it to them.

"sweet merciful flying speghetti monster, did you find a duffle bag with $12,500 in it?"

"What kind of bag?"
"A red duffle bag"

"Damn it.. i found it"

"Why did you say "damn it?"

"Because i'm 100% sure it's yours and i can't keep it"

If someone came looking for a bag of money, knew how much was in there, and knew what kind of bag it was, that's all it takes for me to figure it out.

Now if the contents of the bag look like this, ask to see their ID take note of their name and address, hand it over (cause their bank robbers and they might shoot you if you don't) then narc them to the police.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Keep it, the Rideshare gods have Smiled On You.


----------



## OP-Matt (Apr 18, 2018)

Anything I’ve learned in the U/L world (and perhaps in life) is that no good deed goes unpunished. So set your moral compass one direction or the other and stick to your guns.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Can you mail it back to me ?
> 
> ...


Bank Teller


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Back in 1994 I found a bag of cash to the tune of $12,000 in a restaurant I worked at after closing. I called the police and they sent an officer over. Before the police showed up the owner of the cash showed up knocking on the locked door. Talked to them through the glass and explained they would have to wait until police showed up. They waited and spoke with the police before they ever came in and talked to me. In the end it turned out they were here from Germany and just left the airport and that was their first stop on the way to Key West. The $12,000 was their money to pay for their 3 week holiday (vacation) as they called it. They were damn lucky I found it and not someone else.


They were even luckier that the police officer didn't declare Civil Asset Forfeiture and walk away with their money. Foreigners are least likely to fight it since they live so far away.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> They were even luckier that the police officer didn't declare Civil Asset Forfeiture and walk away with their money. Foreigners are least likely to fight it since they live so far away.


I suspect in some areas that would have happened. Our police at this point still seem to have way higher standards than police in other parts of the country. More that small home town mentality that i hard to find these days.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Civil forfeiture is why you don't keep more than a couple hundred clams on you at a time.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Civil forfeiture is why you don't keep more than a couple hundred clams on you at a time.


And then they take your car. You know, since you don't have any money but they found one ounce of weed you must've been driving to a drug deal.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> And then they take your car. You know, since you don't have any money but they found one ounce of weed you must've been driving to a drug deal.


I can easily argue that any drugs found in the car belong to a previous passenger,

That sort of thing happens in taxis (and uber is the same deal) and in my experience (literally) a cop pointed out a baggy of weed in the back seat while we were chatting at a gas station late one night, she plucked it up and tossed it in the gas station trash can.

Said it wasn't worth filing a report over a dime bag left in a taxi.

I mean.. finding a dime bag in the back seat of a taxi?

Do you really blame the driver first?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Usually, I will get an email from Lyft or Uber asking me if I found something in my car. So far, no one has made a claim about missing a significant number of $20 bills.
> 
> I feel bad for that person. Believe me, I hope someone does ask about it soon because it really isn't mine and, I want to get it off of my hands.
> W
> I could put it in the bank in the meantime for safekeeping. Then withdraw it from any number of Bank Of Americas, and return it to the rightful owner when the time comes.


Huge tip!!! Some people are aware of greedy Uber's original rule "say NO to tips" only accept if the rider won't take no for an answer. I've had 3 20's left on my seat twice and $100 handed to me a few times from satisfied riders that were in a hurry. My rating is 4.7 those with higher ratings obviously are receiving larger amounts more frequently than I.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> If I found a wad of cash and didn't know who's it was, i would call Lyft but definitely not give it to the police. If nobody contacts Lyft looking for it, why go through the hassle of trying to reclaim it from the cops. Unless I suspected it was Willie Lomax's blood money I would spend it or deposit it after a few days.
> 
> Nothing dishonest or immoral about that.


I think you have a valid point.

How is finding cash any different than when people leave purses, glasses, and cell phones behind? When that happens, I always get a call from Lyft/Uber asking if I have seen the rider's missing article. The police don't get involved; this is managed between the driver, rider and Lyft/Uber.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

That happened to me last year on airport drop, paxhole must have lost his cash between the door and the seat , it was over $800 American in 10s-20s and 50s. The funny thing is I didn’t notice til about 15 minutes after drop but had received email from uber that I had picked up wrong rider, it wasn’t as I confirm every paxhole, uber adjusted the fare to 0. I then got another email later saying a wad of cash was left in the car. My reply was I never had a rider by that name, a gent called later in the day from San Fran and he asked about it then noticed that the rider had said he never took that ride and was refunded, rep said sorry for bothering me and to have a nice day.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Turn it into the police and get a receipt. They will never find the owner more than likely. But Integrity can not be bought and sold.



RDWRER said:


> And then they take your car. You know, since you don't have any money but they found one ounce of weed you must've been driving to a drug deal.


https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/20/us/politics/civil-asset-forfeiture-supreme-court.html


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Turn it into the police and get a receipt.


I already did.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I already did. :smiles:


How long does it have to be unclaimed before it becomes yours? Or do they not do that in your area? I found a Gold Coin Necklace many years ago at a beach. Turned it into the Local Sheriff department and 90 days latter got a phone call to come pick it up as it was unclaimed. I think I had 3 days to pick it up or it became the property of the Sheriff Department. I was there the next day. Still have it to this day broken chain and all.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Turn it into the police and get a receipt. They will never find the owner more than likely. But Integrity can not be bought and sold.
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/20/us/politics/civil-asset-forfeiture-supreme-court.html


Yeah, that ruling happened after I made my post. Now to comply they just ignore the weed and take your car anyway. Can't be an "excessive fine" if you're not fined anything in the first place!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> Yeah, that ruling happened after I made my post. Now to comply they just ignore the weed and take your car anyway. Can't be an "excessive fine" if you're not fined anything in the first place.


We will see if you are not convicted of any crime than any asset forfeiture would seem excessive to me. It will be interesting to see how the courts really dig down into this issue.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> We will see if you are not convicted of any crime than any asset forfeiture would seem excessive to me. It will be interesting to see how the courts really dig down into this issue.


Civil Asset Forfeiture is actually used a majority of the time when no charges are even filed and the owner of the property is not even arrested. This recent ruling was that in the instances that it _is_ used in conjunction with an arrest and a conviction then it cannot fall afoul of the Eighth Amendment. Unfortunately the Eighth Amendment has no jurisdiction outside of fines.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> Civil Asset Forfeiture is actually used a majority of the time when no charges are even filed and the owner of the property is not even arrested. This recent ruling was that in the instances that it _is_ used in conjunction with an arrest and a conviction then it cannot fall foul of the Eighth Amendment. Unfortunately the Eighth Amendment has no jurisdiction outside of fines.


They were actually counting that asset that was forfeited in with the fine to determine if it was excessive. I know what you are saying is true for the way it has worked up to this point but I am not sure at all if that is the way it will continue to work after the courts have had go at it after this change.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> How long does it have to be unclaimed before it becomes yours?


60 days total. So far, I've waited 30, so on April 1 or so it should be mine.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> They were actually counting that asset that was forfeited in with the fine to determine if it was excessive. I know what you are saying is true for the way it has worked up to this point but I am not sure at all if that is the way it will continue to work after the courts have had go at it after this change.


No that's the thing. This ruling _specifically_ applies only to the cases of Civil Asset Forfeitures used to pay off a fine.

This case absolutely _does *not*_ apply to any other cases of Civil Asset Forfeiture. The case was narrow in scope and the Court even mentioned in the opinion that this case was only a ruling on "excessive fines" and weather or not the Eighth Amendment even applies to the States. Both sides agreed that the Civil Asset Forfeiture was being used to pay a fine, but the State argued that the Eighth Amendment didn't apply to them.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Stop the mike and carol Brady thinking and keep it


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Finders keepers, guy figures next pax took it and it's gone.
> 
> If you left a wad of cash in the back and drove him, do you think he would tell you ?


I've had passengers inform me of bills left in my backseat on multiple occasions!


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Stop the mike and carol Brady thinking and keep it


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> No that's the thing. This ruling _specifically_ applies only to the cases of Civil Asset Forfeitures used to pay off a fine.
> 
> This case absolutely _does *not*_ apply to any other cases of Civil Asset Forfeiture. The case was narrow in scope and the Court even mentioned in the opinion that this case was only a ruling on "excessive fines" and weather or not the Eighth Amendment even applies to the States. Both sides agreed that the Civil Asset Forfeiture was being used to pay a fine, but the State argued that the Eighth Amendment didn't apply to them.


I believe you are wrong but we will see.

We thus decline the State's invita- tion to reconsider our unanimous judgment in _Austin _that civil _in rem _forfeitures are fines for purposes of the Eighth Amendment when they are at least partially punitive

As a fallback, Indiana argues that the Excessive Fines Clause cannot be incorporated if it applies to civil _in rem _forfeitures. We disagree. In considering whether the Fourteenth Amendment incorporates a protection con- tained in the Bill of Rights, we ask whether the right guaranteed-not each and every particular application of that right-is fundamental or deeply rooted.

My take....
As the eight amendment has been deemed incorporated within the fourteenth amendment.... The fourteenth amendment finds

No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any State deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I believe you are wrong but we will see.
> 
> We thus decline the State's invita- tion to reconsider our unanimous judgment in _Austin _that civil _in rem _forfeitures are fines for purposes of the Eighth Amendment when they are at least partially punitive
> 
> ...


You say I'm wrong and then quote the opinion that flat out says they're not revisiting an older case. This case was solely to determine if the Eighth Amendment applies to the States or only to the Federal Government. They basically said "We said before that the Fourteenth Amendment basically incorporated all of the prior Amendments and applied them to the States."

It even says there that they are fines "when they are at least partially punitive." That means that when they are not punitive they are not considered fines and thus do not fall under the Eighth Amendment.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> You say I'm wrong and then quote the opinion that flat out says they're not revisiting an older case. This case was solely to determine if the Eighth Amendment applies to the States or only to the Federal Government. They basically said "We said before that the Fourteenth Amendment basically incorporated all of the prior Amendments and applied them to the States."
> 
> It even says there that they are fines "when they are at least partially punitive." That means that when they are not punitive they are not considered fines and thus do not fall under the Eighth Amendment.


When has the courts ever taken something from someone in a case like this that is not at least partially punitive. The actual act of depriving you of property is punitive in and of itself.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> When has the courts ever taken something from someone in a case like this that is not at least partially punitive. The actual act of depriving you of property is punitive in and of itself.






It's called "Policing for Profit" and is very common. Your property is seized without you being charged with a crime and you have to sue to get it back. And it's legal.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> It's called "Policing for Profit" and is very common. Your property is seized without you being charged with a crime and you have to sue to get it back. And it's legal.


I have no doubt that was the landscape before the recent SCOTUS decision. I very much question that it is still the fact. We will see as cases go forward what the courts do now.

Yes Civil Asset Forfeiture is of course still legal, where I have questions is how much they get to keep now especially in cases when they don't end up pressing charges now after the courts decision.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no doubt that was the landscape before the recent SCOTUS decision. I very much question that it is still the fact. We will see as cases go forward what the courts do now.
> 
> Yes Civil Asset Forfeiture is of course still legal, where I have questions is how much they get to keep now especially in cases when they don't end up pressing charges now after the courts decision.


Oh lord, you're hopeless... :confusion:

Look. Your entire argument stems from you don't think it's exercising "due process" but you fail to realize that the government established that property is considered its own "object" under the law that is a legal entity separate from its owner.

That's why we have cases like "United States v. $124,700 in U.S. Currency" and everybody's favorite "United States v. Approximately 64,695 Pounds of Shark Fins" where the shark fins miraculously won!

The point is that according to the Supreme Court in a prior ruling Civil Asset Forfeiture is not in violation of "due process" because the owner is not being charged but the property is! And a case does take place. And the owner is usually not allowed to testify in those cases so the property usually loses. That's still legal, because - and I can't stress this hard enough- _*the Supreme Court has already said it's legal!!!*_

Now if they revisit Civil Asset Forfeiture _outside of the Eighth Amendment_ then they can rule against their previous opinions but until that happens there is nothing to stop it from happening because it is entirely legal.

Here, I'll let John Oliver explain it:


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> Oh lord, you're hopeless... :confusion:
> 
> Look. Your entire argument stems from you don't think it's exercising "due process" but you fail to realize that the government established that property is considered its own "object" under the law that is a legal entity separate from its owner.
> 
> ...


I read the entirety of the decision all I can say is we will see what the courts do.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I read the entirety of the decision all I can say is we will see what the courts do.


And at this point all I can say is "Tenny mucho mucho Deniro in su TruckyTrailer?" :roflmao:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Civil forfeiture is why i don't carry cash and i recommend that no one carries large amounts of cash.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't carry cash because using a credit card gives me a rebate on every purchase and it makes no sense to use cash for anything in my area, and I don't mind people being able to track what I spend my money on. There are some places that offer a discount for cash but I don't know of any that are close to me that I go to with any regularity. I also don't do illegal stuff so all this is not really important to me personally other than I think it is counter to American ideals and the Constitution that we live under.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Usually, I will get an email from Lyft or Uber asking me if I found something in my car. So far, no one has made a claim about missing a significant number of $20 bills.
> 
> I feel bad for that person. Believe me, I hope someone does ask about it soon because it really isn't mine and, I want to get it off of my hands.
> 
> I could put it in the bank in the meantime for safekeeping. Then withdraw it from any number of Bank Of Americas, and return it to the rightful owner when the time comes.


Ordinarily, back in the day, I would suspect a large wad of cash to be from someone engaged in gangster activities. If they know where its at, you can expect to be called on by some paisan and just give it back to them. However, nowadays, from some of the cases being reported on in the media, a growing number of guys involved in questionable activities are using checks.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Ordinarily, back in the day, I would suspect a large wad of cash to be from someone engaged in gangster activities. If they know where its at, you can expect to be called on by some paisan and just give it back to them. However, nowadays, from some of the cases being reported on in the media, a growing number of guys involved in questionable activities are using checks.


Interesting but...

...I distinctly remember three guys who rode with me that night who I picked up from a casino. I'm pretty sure that one of them lost the cash.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Interesting but...
> 
> ...I distinctly remember three guys who rode with me that night who I picked up from a casino. I'm pretty sure that one of them lost the cash.


Dude, Dude? They were feeling generous and left you a big tip- in cash! I'd at least buy a few lottery tickets with some of it.
Sorry I missed it, what city?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

The Texan said:


> Dude, Dude? They were feeling generous and left you a big tip- in cash! I'd at least buy a few lottery tickets with some of it.
> Sorry I missed it, what city?


Auburn, WA, Muckleshoot Casino.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> If they had called they would have got it back but nobody called.


Like, whoa, dude. Impressive use of the subjunctive. Seems it takes a person of a certain age not to mangle this.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks, 
I applaud your honesty on this. Good luck on what ever you do


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Ordinarily, back in the day, I would suspect a large wad of cash to be from someone engaged in gangster activities. If they know where its at, you can expect to be called on by some paisan and just give it back to them. However, nowadays, from some of the cases being reported on in the media, a growing number of guys involved in questionable activities are using checks.


Bitcoin my friend...

Criminals are switching to bitcoin..

But when bitcoin crashes it will be interesting to see what the impact will be on the underworld.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Go to a Police station or go to jail. “Stealing by finding” is a felony.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Usually, I will get an email from Lyft or Uber asking me if I found something in my car. So far, no one has made a claim about missing a significant number of $20 bills.
> 
> I feel bad for that person. Believe me, I hope someone does ask about it soon because it really isn't mine and, I want to get it off of my hands.
> 
> I could put it in the bank in the meantime for safekeeping. Then withdraw it from any number of Bank Of Americas, and return it to the rightful owner when the time comes.


Would take it to the Hub and cover your tracks.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

DollarFree said:


> Go to a Police station or go to jail. "Stealing by finding" is a felony.


For small amounts of cash LOL right there is a saying _de minimis non curat lex_

For an amount under $15 with uber it's clear... it's yours period, as returning it would cost more than the cost to get it returned.
For lyft it's more grey.

When the amounts get larger do what i did with uber with ANY lost or founds (especially when there was no greenlight hub within an HOUR AND A HALF of my general location)

Report it as an unknown as to whether it was an uber or a lyft customer.

Reporting it as an UNKNOWN as to WHICH PLATFORM it was on gives you a legitimate reason not to turn it in to a green light hub until the customer reports it.

Sometimes it took a couple of emails but eventually i got a CSR that understood the concept. I'm assuming lyft will have a similar response.

1 initial reporting

I have a harry potter owl mug i found that's lost and found, I don't know if it's an uber customer or a lyft customer, so i'm not going to turn it in. Let me know if it gets reported as missing so i can get it to the customer.

Response #1

"Take it a GLH immediatly"

"NO, i don't know if it's an uber or a lyft customer so i'm not turning it in until we identify whose it is"

Response #2

"Take it a GLH immediatly, your facing deactivation"

"NO, i don't know if it's an uber or a lyft customer so i'm not turning it in until we identify whose it is"
"Take it a GLH immediatly"

Response #3

"NO, i don't know if it's an uber or a lyft customer so i'm not turning it in until we identify whose it is"
"Take it a GLH immediatly your facing deactivation if you don't"

Response #4

"NO, i don't know if it's an uber or a lyft customer so i'm not turning it in until we identify whose it is"

"OK that makes sense, we marked it as being found and i noted that it might be a lyft customer or possibly an uber customer, please don't throw it away until we identify whose it is"

Notes.. (this was a number of years ago at this point)

Lyft was not in Orlando at the time
The "owner" never came forward
It's a nice mug and i'm drinking coffee out of it right now
I have documentation that i attempted to locate the owner, I did my best to return the item. This is an attempt to locate the owner and therefore not theft to keep it.


----------



## TheFluCanBeDeadly (Jun 26, 2019)

I am the OP, even though I have a new account.

There was no need for me to report it to the police. Just like when someone leaves a cell phone or purse behind, I keep it in a safe place, then reconnect with the owner the following day. Finding cash is no different.

I had to...

1. Run an ad in the paper for 2 weeks
2. Wait 60 days from when I found it
3. Give 10% (in this case, $20) to the police

Just keep the correspondence between you, Lyft, Uber and anyone who may claim it by calling Lyft/Uber.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

How much was it? 2,000? 20,000?


----------



## TheFluCanBeDeadly (Jun 26, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> How much was it? 2,000? 20,000?


$200; the police took $20 of it.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I found $100 in my car and kept it.

No need to say anything to anyone 

A fool and their money,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Usually, I will get an email from Lyft or Uber asking me if I found something in my car. So far, no one has made a claim about missing a significant number of $20 bills.
> 
> I feel bad for that person. Believe me, I hope someone does ask about it soon because it really isn't mine and, I want to get it off of my hands.
> 
> I could put it in the bank in the meantime for safekeeping. Then withdraw it from any number of Bank Of Americas, and return it to the rightful owner when the time comes.


Put the money in your lost and found Department. My lost and found department is located on my dresser.
if nobody contacts me within two weeks the booty then goes into my wallet.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I found $100 in my car and kept it.
> 
> No need to say anything to anyone
> 
> A fool and their money,,,,,,,,,,,,,


No need to say anything???? Dishonest.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> No need to say anything???? Dishonest.


 It's not dishonest.

U/L have protocols 4 PAX to follow in the event they feel they left something behind. You better believe That they will contact you in a heartbeat if they're notified by the passenger.
Now lying and saying that you didn't find anything is dishonest.
possession is 9/10 the law. check with any of your local lost and founds and see what their policy is. They all have time periods. If they're not contacted in that time. The property is forfeited over to them.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TheFluCanBeDeadly said:


> I am the OP, even though I have a new account.
> 
> There was no need for me to report it to the police. Just like when someone leaves a cell phone or purse behind, I keep it in a safe place, then reconnect with the owner the following day. Finding cash is no different.
> 
> ...


Good thinking!
https://imgflip.com/i/34fpib


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> It's not dishonest.
> 
> U/L have protocols 4 PAX to follow in the event they feel they left something behind. You better believe That they will contact you in a heartbeat if they're notified by the passenger.
> Now lying and saying that you didn't find anything is dishonest.
> possession is 9/10 the law. check with any of your local lost and founds and see what their policy is. They all have time periods. If they're not contacted in that time. The property is forfeited over to them.


Didn't say it was illegal. Said it was dishonest.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Didn't say it was illegal. Said it was dishonest.
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


 Nor did I use the word illegal.

Of course you're going to stick to it I wouldn't expect any less from you.


----------



## TheFluCanBeDeadly (Jun 26, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Nor did I use the word illegal.
> 
> Of course you're going to stick to it I wouldn't expect any less from you.


I want you guys to shake hands and be buddies again (!)


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

2 days later no call from Uber, so into my bank it went.

You can call me dishonest, or whatever you want, except for stupid.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> You can call me dishonest, or whatever you want, except for stupid.


I'll call you daddy if you'll share some of that with me


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

"Who's your daddy"........lol.........


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Some drunk who possibly thought he gave it to the strippers? We've all been there.


No, we have not all been there.


----------

